# What is exactly a "cremeux"?



## evelyne

I have recently watched a French Pastry Competition and many of the contestants were making what they called "a cremeux" as a cream filling for their cakes or pies. ( For example. cremeux au citron ( lemon cremeux), cremeux au chocolat ( chocolate cremeux). Sometimes it seemed only like a pastry cream with added butter. What is the exact process for making " a Cremeux" . It seems very popular , Thank you


----------



## panini

@Evelyne,

Hi! From what I know a cremeux is not a pastry name. It's the point of going from a thick nape to a pretty thick consistency. I think?

edit, hang tight someone will pop on with more info.


----------



## chefedb

Cremeux

Is French for creamy. It could be anything but in a lot of cases is used in reference to like a velvety chocolate sauce., But it could be raspberry, vanilla or hazelnut. It is a typical misused word that many think means it must be chocolate


----------



## petalsandcoco

Right, simply put , creamy
A silky velvety mouth feel , varying in consistancy.

A filling, a sauce, custard, pudding, mashed potatoes.....

@ Pan : it can be referred to as that also .


----------



## mezzaluna

My French is pretty rusty, but isn't "cremeux" an adjective form, i.e., "_creamy_" rather than a noun "_a_ cream"?


----------



## jellly

I have made various flavors of cremeux and see it as a specific item and have never made one with starch as you would a pastry cream. 
Generally you start with an anglaise, though if it is a fruit cremeux this stage is generally eggs, sugar and puree. Often there is gelatin added, then it is either poured over chocolate and mixed or cooled to 140 and butter is incorporated. The end result is firm enough to be layered in a dessert and hold it's shape or pipeable.


----------



## jellly

Cremeux recipe example:
Fruit http://
For a chocolate cremeux just go the Valrhona website and they have dozens. They do a nice chart so you can substitute different varieties of chocolate and flavors.


----------



## horstb

Thank you, Chefed... for clarifying... something so simple, and delicious if it's made right. Lol


----------



## Jesse D

A crémeux is a crème anglaise that is mixed with chocolate. Most recipes consist of cream, milk, eggs, sugar, and of course chocolate. It can be dark, semisweet, milk, or even white chocolate. If gelatin were added and chocolate removed, it would no longer be a crémeux but rather a crème anglaise collée. If the base is merely fruit purée, eggs and sugar, it is not a crémeux but rather a curd, since there is no actual cream. If gelatin is added to to that, you simply have a stabilized curd. So, can you still make a raspberry crémeux? Absolutely, but it needs to be mixed with some form of chocolate, ideally white chocolate in this case, in order for it to actually be a crémeux.


----------

